# training with asthma



## Becs (18 Aug 2010)

Hi guys
I'm desperately trying to get fitter and cycle more but I have exercise induced asthma which absolutely kills me on hills (or in a strong head wind)! I'm currently cycling 2 miles to work and back each day (up havistock hill in London), and doing a 40-50 miler at the weekend with maybe a 20 miler one week night. My speed on the flat has improved a lot (happy cruising at 20+mph) but I don't feel like I'm improving on the hills (often have to stop and/or walk)! Are there any other asthmatics out there with any tips for improving this?
Thanks


----------



## Chamfus Flange (18 Aug 2010)

Becs, you never going to go as fast (or perhaps as far) as the rest. The only way I get over my asthma is through taking it slower than I'd like during the hard bits, fast and harder during the easy bits, and drink plenty (before, during and after). Don't forget your inhaler (probalbly teaching ma to suck eggs).
Enjoy the riding and don't let the asthma stop you.


----------



## ChrisBD (18 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> Hi guys
> I'm desperately trying to get fitter and cycle more but I have exercise induced asthma which absolutely kills me on hills (or in a strong head wind)! I'm currently cycling 2 miles to work and back each day (up havistock hill in London), and doing a 40-50 miler at the weekend with maybe a 20 miler one week night. My speed on the flat has improved a lot (happy cruising at 20+mph) but I don't feel like I'm improving on the hills (often have to stop and/or walk)! Are there any other asthmatics out there with any tips for improving this?
> Thanks



This could require quite a long-winded (pardon the punn)response!

Without getting into a debate over "sports induced" asthma. I had asthma in my early teens; and stopped using meds about 15years old; I found hard training and using a device like a Power Breathe worked well, might be worth a look as a means of supplementing your training specific to your breathing.


----------



## Becs (18 Aug 2010)

ChrisBD said:


> This could require quite a long-winded (pardon the punn)response!
> 
> Without getting into a debate over "sports induced" asthma. I had asthma in my early teens; and stopped using meds about 15years old; I found hard training and using a device like a Power Breathe worked well, might be worth a look as a means of supplementing your training specific to your breathing.



Ooh that sounds interesting, I'll check it out. I call it exercise induced as it only bothers me at exercise (unless I have a cold/swine flu/really bad hayfever!), although according to occupational health I have the lungs of a 56 year old (I'm 27), maybe I should bug the doc for a "brown inhaler"!


----------



## BenScoobert (18 Aug 2010)

I have a toke on the ventolin about 5-10 mins before I set off, then other as I go, inhaler in saddlebag but not needed it during a ride yet.

Exercise and cold air brings mine on, but with a pre-emptive drag I'm good for hours, did 36 miles the other day in about 4 hours and didn't need it.
You know you're gonna need it so have it up front.

I tried the brown inhaler, I felt no benefit and it made me wretch.


----------



## Becs (18 Aug 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I have a toke on the ventolin about 5-10 mins before I set off, then other as I go, inhaler in saddlebag but not needed it during a ride yet.
> 
> Exercise and cold air brings mine on, but with a pre-emptive drag I'm good for hours, did 36 miles the other day in about 4 hours and didn't need it.
> You know you're gonna need it so have it up front.
> ...



Hmm, I'm beginning to think I have unreasonable expectations of my current fitness level! I did 2 laps of Richmond park today in about 50 mins, but only because I went flat out downhill to make up for my darth vader impression and inhaler stops uphill! It's more embarrassing than anything! Maybe I need to be more patient and stop trying to keep up with the boys!


----------



## Chris James (18 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> Ooh that sounds interesting, I'll check it out. I call it exercise induced as it only bothers me at exercise (unless I have a cold/swine flu/really bad hayfever!), although according to occupational health I have the lungs of a 56 year old (I'm 27), *maybe I should bug the doc for a "brown inhaler"!
> *



That might be a good idea - or at least discuss it with the doc or an asthma nurse. 

I struggled with my asthma at first, the first several miles and big hills would take it out of me.

I have been on a preventer for a couple of years and have no problems at all now, except that I can be a bit slow recovering from chest colds.

Before the preventer I think my peak flow was around 600 odd - 300 odd during one very bad episode with a chest infection!. Last asthma clinic I blew it off the scale (800+?). Cycling is great for strengthening the lungs, as long as the asthma is not exacerbated by it.

If yours is exercise induced then I presume your are using your reliever BEFORE biking?

All asthma is individual so it is difficult to generalise, but I know people who have raced with asthma, so hopefully it won't limit you too much.


----------



## DavieB (18 Aug 2010)

Try for a purple inhaler, best inhaler I have ever had, ive not had asthma during excersice since I got one. Amazing puffer

Seratide 250 I use


----------



## Crackle (18 Aug 2010)

Just make sure you have a good asthma plan, an up to date one as the advice changes frequently and the plan is only as good as the asthma nurse who made it and usually it's the specialist nurse who has the most knowledge, not necessarily your GP. Get a review and make sure your treatment works for you as there are many different products for asthma. Well controlled asthma should not be giving you breathing problems with exercise unless you have very brittle asthma anyway. Have you done a peak flow test with your GP?

I've got a powerbreathe; It didn't aid me at all but I have no problem getting air in, it's my small airways which are the trouble and only increasing my overall oxygen carrying efficiency helps i.e. exercise but it might help you, it certainly seems to help other pulmonary disorders, though i can't see it makess any difference to most athletes which breathing exercises wouldn't do the same for.

I run more now than I used to. Running is far better at improving my breathing effeciency and transfers well to the bike.


----------



## DavieB (19 Aug 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I have a toke on the ventolin about 5-10 mins before I set off, then other as I go, inhaler in saddlebag but not needed it during a ride yet.
> 
> Exercise and cold air brings mine on, but with a pre-emptive drag I'm good for hours, did 36 miles the other day in about 4 hours and didn't need it.
> You know you're gonna need it so have it up front.
> ...



The benifit in the brown inhaler is that you shouldnt need the blue inhaler for a while after it. It does work \9and yes it does taste minging) I doubted the benefits of the brown one myself, but after a few asthma clinic visits with the nurse I have to admit it works.


----------



## Chris James (19 Aug 2010)

DavieB said:


> The benifit in the brown inhaler is that you shouldnt need the blue inhaler for a while after it. It does work \9and yes it does taste minging) I doubted the benefits of the brown one myself, but after a few asthma clinic visits with the nurse I have to admit it works.



Incidentally, I was allergic to the standard brown inhaler, so was put on flixotide powder inhaler. There is no taste with a powder inhaler.

If you need steriods then they definitely do work. For me the difference was night and day.

I only ever use my blue inhaler as an occasional preventative effort, usually if I have a chest cold. I probably don't need to use the blue one at all..


----------



## Becs (19 Aug 2010)

Being a vet I have a natural tendency to self medicate or put my head in the sand about my own health  but I've sucked it up and booked an appointment with the asthma nurse - bring on the 'roids! Thanks to everyone for their advice, hopefully I'll be speeding up on the hills sometime soon! Oh yeah and I'll develop some more patience too!  

Becca


----------



## 4F (19 Aug 2010)

Yeah the brown one worked for me when I really used to suffer. Luckily I have not had to use any of them now for the past 20 years.


----------



## ttcycle (20 Aug 2010)

Hi becs

I suspect I have the same issue with asthma as well, I only tend to get it when I'm going up hills and when stressed. I don't know what to suggest really as when I was at my fittest last July (before the swine flu), I still found hills a challenge. I suppose it's just forcing myself to take it easy up a hill and gradually, very slowly increase the speed/intensity at which you do them.

Still, long way off any form of fitness at the momet, when I'm back on the bike hope to see you on a Sunday London ride!


----------



## byegad (20 Aug 2010)

Sounds like it's not properly under control. My asthma clinic gave me some tips and my usage of the Blue one is down by a huge amount. Like others a pull of the Blue one if I'm feeling at all 'tight' before I ride works a treat.


----------



## DavieB (22 Aug 2010)

byegad said:


> Sounds like it's not properly under control. My asthma clinic gave me some tips and my usage of the Blue one is down by a huge amount. Like others a pull of the Blue one if I'm feeling at all 'tight' before I ride works a treat.



Thats exactly the problem, from what I can make out of posts. 

Put trust in what the Asthma nurse says becs, the more regimented you become in using a "preventer inhaler" the less you will need the reliever. Its not instant results keep at it.


----------



## doddman (27 Aug 2010)

I find the brown one does nothing for me! I stuck at it for about 3 months and noticed no difference!

My asthma is brought on by cold weather\dust\smoke and also when i dont warm up properly.

I do a little 10 mile circuit around my town, and if i dont take it easy for the first 5 minutes, then the whole ride is buggered, not even the blue inhaler can save me!

But I find when i really do warm up slow and steady, so much so that i dont even need to take an inhaler, then i am on top performance for the rest of the ride!


----------

